# RainFurrest, anyone?



## Nemphyths (Aug 9, 2007)

[size=x-small]So, is anyone attending Rainfurrest? I might be going.

It's in SeaTac at the holiday in/
here's the website:RainFurrest Home Page

It looks pretty small, but I think it will be fun. 
I'm looking forward to the dances, and some of the panels look pretty interesting. :0


[/size]


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 9, 2007)

I really want to go, i'm only 6 hours away.....but i don't know if i can, I have to look after my dog the same week its happening, can't really bring him along.... and i think i have to work >.=.<


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm going .  I'll be there all day Friday, and half the day on saturday and sunday.


----------



## Shizuki (Aug 22, 2007)

I want to go but I just found out about it today, so kinda late notice.:cry:


----------



## Zarr (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd go, especially since I know a founder (I live here) but I don't think I could get there, even though its less then an hour away.


----------



## karatzue (Dec 18, 2007)

Living on the other side of the country, ftl.


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 18, 2007)

This is probably the only meet I can really go to. The Marriot is only like 15-20 minutes away from where I live, and it's even closer to where I work.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 18, 2007)

Dang, I'm glad this got bumped. I've been looking for a NW con (truth be told, not very hard, but looking none-the-less). Idk how easy it'd be to get to this one, though, since it's dates are right around the beginning of classes, but I'll definitely be talking to my buddy up in Portland to see if he feels like heading up.


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm going. Glad something took over from Conifur. (RIP)
Anybody know what happened to that one?


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 5, 2008)

Right now the only thing that's stopping me from wanting to go is the fact I don't know anybody. I know of a few furs that's from Seattle, but I don't really know them.


----------



## Rehka (Apr 5, 2008)

I (hope) to be going, I'm 8 hours away, but first I needs my passport :V and also, time off work >.>


----------



## Williebear (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be going even though I'll probably need to crash with a furry overnight cause I'll be working during that time as well. But we shall see X3

But bottom line is YUSH I'll be going, hehe.


----------



## fluffybearcub (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll be going for sure now that I have a crash buddy. *eyeballs Williebear*


----------



## fluffybearcub (Apr 23, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Right now the only thing that's stopping me from wanting to go is the fact I don't know anybody. I know of a few furs that's from Seattle, but I don't really know them.



Well come out anyway. Then you can meet more.


----------



## Williebear (Apr 23, 2008)

fluffybearcub said:
			
		

> I'll be going for sure now that I have a crash buddy. *eyeballs Williebear*



*eyeballs fluffybearcub* Yush I am your crash buddy and we definitely have a room too XP *huggles the silly cub*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2008)

These puns keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jun 17, 2008)

fluffybearcub said:


> Well come out anyway. Then you can meet more.



I'm going. I'm registered and already book a room. Now I just need to figure out all the minor stuff.


----------



## The White Falcon (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll be there, and I'm most likely getting an artist's table to share with GMD.  If anyone has a room we can crash in, that'd be awesome, if not I can just whore myself out XD  I only live about an hour away but that's an hour's worth of gas, you know what I mean?


----------



## greenmonkey (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh is this happening again in 2008? *goes to check the internets*
I guess it is in September! Did anyone who went last year have a good response to it last year? 
I think I'm slightly retarded because I didn't end up going last year even though I was about 3 blocks away at the time. Now I'm a little further, but I should still make an effort to go! So hopefully see you all there!


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going!  Not registered yet.  But my mate and I will be there.  
And I should have 2 suits, a pink dragon and a pink and black cheetah! 

I am also hoping to snag a table in the artists ally, though I'm thinking of getting a table in the dealers room.  But I need to find someone to split with me. XD


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

Considering I'm 10 hours away.... I'm not positive if I'm going. I'm WAAAAAAYY out here in Eugene, Oregon XD

I still have a few months left, so I'm trying to figure out the details of what I need to do to get there, whether there's things I need to pay for, etc.

This would be my first convention ever, so I really wanna figure everything out beforehand :/


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw man, maybe if it was more accessible... I don't have a car, so getting there would be hard (until they have the light rail up, that is! WHOO!).

A note: I don't actually live that far from there, if I had a car it would just be a ferry trip and a 45 minute drive. Not too bad, but again. Cars are too expensive for me. ;3


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah and they're starting to be too expensive for everyone >.< I swear to god, if it gets to $5.00 a gallon before I get a license, then screw it I'm gonna wait til they make a conversion van that runs on hydro-power XD

or air... o.o that'd be perfect... a car that runs on air! XD

Then again... we'd eventually die from the lack of oxygen XD


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> Yeah and they're starting to be too expensive for everyone >.< I swear to god, if it gets to $5.00 a gallon before I get a license, then screw it I'm gonna wait til they make a conversion van that runs on hydro-power XD
> 
> or air... o.o that'd be perfect... a car that runs on air! XD
> 
> Then again... we'd eventually die from the lack of oxygen XD



Haha. XD Maybe a car that runs on vowels. IT MAKES NO SENSE, BUT IT WOULD BE GREAT. I'd be fueling my car right nowwww. AEIOU...

Hush, I'm feeling kinda sleepy.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 4, 2008)

lol

....

>.>

<.<

Or a car that runs on "yiff-juice" XD


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> lol
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



D8 I'm afraid to ask what that is.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 4, 2008)

.....

>.>

<.<

You make it via yiff 

And I'm trying to say it in a way that wont get me a stern talking to from an admin o.o


----------

